# Rookie Challenge: Charlie Villanueva Watch



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's being aired tonight on Sportsnet at 9 PM. Hopefully Charlie plays well.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

hopefully he wins MVP it's raptors rookie tradition, raps rookies were always close to winning the MVP during rookie challenge


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm expecting him to get some nice lobs from Chris Paul tonight, so he has a chance.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I predict 10 points and 5 rebs


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

martymar said:


> hopefully he wins MVP it's raptors rookie tradition, raps rookies were always close to winning the MVP during rookie challenge


it's a tradition that raptor rookies win MVP, or are always close to winning? cause the only person who ever played good in a rookie challenge was damon. carter never got the chance and bosh never did well, neither did mo pete


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's being aired tonight on Sportsnet at 9 PM. Hopefully Charlie plays well.


Wicked thanks for the headsup.

I bet he goes for 15+ and 5+. Hopefully a block shot or two.

Let him start a Raptors tradition of rookie challenge MVPs!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i can picture it already
charlie villanueva posterizing dwight howard, with one foot on his shoulder and his other completely over his head with his mouth wide open hanging over the rim :jawdrop:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i can picture it already
> charlie villanueva posterizing dwight howard, with one foot on his shoulder and his other completely over his head with his mouth wide open hanging over the rim :jawdrop:


 :basket: LOL :rotf:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's being aired tonight on Sportsnet at 9 PM. Hopefully Charlie plays well.


Don't forget the two hour pregame on Raptors TV . . .What is this the freakin superbowl??



Who am I kidding I'll watch it, I'll and love it. ( hoopsjunkie)


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Daaaaamn!
The game isnt bein shown on Sportnet West til 11PM


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

onecooljew said:


> Daaaaamn!
> The game isnt bein shown on Sportnet West til 11PM


Exactly what i said :curse: .
who wants to watch lacrosse


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

NJ+VC said:


> Exactly what i said :curse: .
> who wants to watch lacrosse


Not me, thats why I live in Ontario where we watch "cool" sports


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hope Charlie V will do some pretty sick dunks..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

onecooljew said:


> Daaaaamn!
> The game isnt bein shown on Sportnet West til 11PM


Your lucky, the game is starting at 12:00AM over here. 
Just like last year. so bunk. :curse:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

aizn said:


> it's a tradition that raptor rookies win MVP, or are always close to winning? cause the only person who ever played good in a rookie challenge was damon. carter never got the chance and bosh never did well, neither did mo pete


Damon won, camby had a double double could have easily won if not for Mr Ball Hog Iverson, Bosh should have won the MVP should I post the article him should have won the MVP, TMac had decent number but didn't play much, Mo Pete was the only one that struggled, carter didn't play since he played in the main all star instead.

Bosh had 26pt, 14rbs, 3ast, 4 stls, 1 blks he hust have an off night


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if CV is going to start? 

Oh, and I'd like to take this time to retract any statements I've made regarding trading Charlie. After returning from my holidays and catching up on all those games he started at the 3, I think that it's imperative that he can play next to Bosh (I was just looking at different positions before). :swammi:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Does anyone know if CV is going to start?
> 
> Oh, and I'd like to take this time to retract any statements I've made regarding trading Charlie. After returning from my holidays and catching up on all those games he started at the 3, I think that it's imperative that he can play next to Bosh (I was just looking at different positions before). :swammi:


I believe he is starting at either 3 or 4


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

How the hell did Danny Granger started over Charlie V


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

martymar said:


> How the hell did Danny Granger started over Charlie V


That's what I'm wondering too. *shakes fist* Charlie V got snubbed


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Does anyone know if CV is going to start?
> 
> Oh, and I'd like to take this time to retract any statements I've made regarding trading Charlie. After returning from my holidays and catching up on all those games he started at the 3, I think that it's imperative that he can play next to Bosh (I was just looking at different positions before). :swammi:


Good on you for having the courage to take back those statements. *reps*

Now, if only that darned ESPN guy on draft day would... :biggrin:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Villanueva is showing off some of his hops.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Villanueva with 8 pts so far.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

C'mon Charlie, mvp


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What a joke that he didn't start. If Vince is starting at the PF spot on Sunday's game, why couldn't Charlie start at three in this game, especially considering that he's playing the 3 spot for the Raptors now?

At least he already has 8 points to lead the rookies.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Channing Frye is going out of his way to take as many shots as he possibly can, the commentators also made a couple of jokes about that.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlie Villanueva with the offensive rebound and the dunk. He has 10 points now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlie Villanueva gets replaced by Andrew Bogut with about 4 minutes left in the 1st half. Sophs are up 40-32.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

52-45 for the Sophmores. Charlie Villanueva comes off the bench and is the leading scorer for the Rooks with 10.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woohoo! Go Charlie V!

TNT has had pretty good coverage on him during the game so far.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Charlie V is playing very well tonight.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

15 points, 10 rebounds for Charlie so far..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice little game. Far better than normal. Got a little too open at times but you have to expect that.

AI doing what he did in Nash's charity game, getting after it. Good game for him.

Charlie played well. Wasn't too selfish (had a nice no-look to Bogut, tried to establish a two-man game with Head) and made an effort on the boards, which really doesn't matter but it looks nice in his line.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

CV I think had 20pts and 12 rbs, could have easily won MVP if rookies had won


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Nice little game. Far better than normal. Got a little too open at times but you have to expect that.
> 
> AI doing what he did in Nash's charity game, getting after it. Good game for him.
> 
> Charlie played well. Wasn't too selfish (had a nice no-look to Bogut, tried to establish a two-man game with Head) and made an effort on the boards, which really doesn't matter but it looks nice in his line.


That game also proves why New York sucks, Frye and Nate Robinson hardly pass the ball and force too many shots


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

martymar said:


> That game also proves why New York sucks, Frye and Nate Robinson hardly pass the ball and force too many shots


Blame that on the socks. You're only allowed to wear orange socks if you're a Philadephia Flyer.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

martymar said:


> CV I think had 20pts and 12 rbs, could have easily won MVP if rookies had won


I agree. The Rooks this year put up a better game this year than the last four Rookie teams. The game was actually a game, if you get what I mean. It wasn't a huge blowout and it was exciting to watch. Charlie Villanueva was amazing for the Rookie team. Maybe next year, if the Sophs win, Charlie will win the MVP award. :biggrin: 

I wonder what Steven A. Smith :curse: must be thinking right now after seeing Charlie lead the rookie team.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

its just funny to see everybody giving charlie praise after bashing him on draft day


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Charlie had 18 and 11, those stupid guys had the 4 mvp candidates and they didn't even had Charlie up there


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

martymar said:


> That game also proves why New York sucks, Frye and Nate Robinson hardly pass the ball and force too many shots


Maybe it's just be, but I feel that Frye is just a bit overrated.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

yea, great game by charlie. reallly proving the doubters wrong and the sportscasters kept talking about how he is an unbelievable talent.. i really like how villa came out n proved he belonged in the young generation of the league..

did anyone see that paul, williams, and jasikevicius were all looking for luther head near the end of the game? head didnt even look to pass that much in the second half..villa was wide open for a lot of the plays, but aw well. nice game


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

good game by charlie, had chemistry with head for some sick dunks.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

southeasy said:


> good game by charlie, had chemistry with head for some sick dunks.


I like Luther head's game, he can play D, shoot lights out and Charlie plays well in a team doesn't really force his game


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I like Charlie V's game he's from Queens and played high school ball in Blairestown NJ about 25 minutes from my house 
on his game he can play the 3 or 4 and is a talent. w/ Bosh the frontline looks promising for the future


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Deron sux....that guy is a selfish chucker....Basically the knicks,deron,Granger lost the game for the rooks


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

MangoMangoMango said:


> Deron sux....that guy is a selfish chucker....Basically the knicks,deron,Granger lost the game for the rooks


yeah I was talking about him in another thread nothing he does stands out not his shooting, speed nothing.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> Deron sux....that guy is a selfish chucker....Basically the knicks,deron,Granger lost the game for the rooks


They were not playing well at all! I only got to see the second half (I coach High school Ball, we won our regional semi final, final at 3:00 today) and Home town Luther shot way to much and misssed some lay-up and dunk attempts. I know they were trying to go to him for the crowd....but that is the reason that the Rooks lost the game. They should have gone to a strong side of Paul, Charlie, and Bogut. They wouldl have got things done.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great game by Charlie V. Midway through the 2nd half he wasn't involved on offense for one reason or another, but it was nice to see him put it all together near the end. I definately think he can be the MVP in next season's game. He came off the bench to play almost the entire second half, which was well deserved. Channing Frye barely played in that second half. I've only seen Granger play a few times this year, but he really didn't impress me out there last night. Then again, I guess it's just a Rookie game.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

martymar said:


> Damon won, camby had a double double could have easily won if not for Mr Ball Hog Iverson, Bosh should have won the MVP should I post the article him should have won the MVP, TMac had decent number but didn't play much, Mo Pete was the only one that struggled, carter didn't play since he played in the main all star instead.
> 
> Bosh had 26pt, 14rbs, 3ast, 4 stls, 1 blks he hust have an off night


wat?

http://www.nba.com/history/allstar/rookie_box_2004.html

those were bosh's stats for the rookie game AS A ROOKIE


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think martymar is confused with Bosh's performance last year as a sophmore. He probably should have won the MVP, but since it was in Denver they gave it to Carmelo.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Does any1 else think that Luther Head is Eddie House v2.0

Why wasn't Kevin Martin in the game??


----------

